# Mud land Weekend of 4-13-13



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Planning a trip to mud land with some friends on the weekend of 4-13-13. Will probably head that way Friday evening. Is anyone else planning to be there that weekend? Might be cool to meet up and ride with some 2coolers who know the park. The wives are not going so camping is on the agenda and probably some beer drinking. I am sure we will be cooking something. Taking 2 trailers that we will have packed full of gear and things to cook on. Might even bring some shrimp and some crawfish if we can find some.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*if*

If I am in town I will show up to help you drink that beer! lol


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I will be sure to bring plenty.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*where*

Where are yall coming from? 
I live about 10 minutes from Mudland and will send ya my number in a PM... if yall need anything before I get out there just give me a shout.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Not sure if we will be coming from Port O'Connor or Victoria. Just depends on logistics and what bikes goes on what trailer. Just looking at the map I guess we will be coming in on 35.


----------

